# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 2016] Somme cumule glissante

## philippad

Bonjour  tous,

Je suis bloque sur un champ cumul depuis quelques temps. J'ai cet tat CR :

Je voudrais faire une somme cumule par service de l'cart sur trois semaines glissante. 
Par exemple pour le service B, l'cart cumul pour le 21 janvier doit tre la somme des carts par jour du 1er janvier au 21, et pour le 25 janvier, la somme des carts par jour du 4 janvier au 25. 
J'ai essay plusieurs configuration dans les champs rsums, en mettant en formule pour valuer jour>jour-21, ou dans rinitialiser, mais a ne marche pas. J'ai aussi essay la formule jour>=dateAdd("d",-21,jour) mais a ne fonctionne pas non plus.

Je ne suis pas vraiment sre qu'il est possible de faire a sur Crystal, qu'en pensez-vous ? Si oui, avez-vous une ide de la formule  utiliser ?

Merci d'avance  ::): 
Philippa

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour

et ce total cumul, tu veux le mettre o ??

----------


## philippad

Bonjour,

J'aimerais que ce soit une colonne qui s'itre  chaque ligne

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour

J'ai cr un total cumul avec somme de la colonne cart et dans la section valuer, j'ai mis une formule "{Feuil1_.Date}> CurrentDate-10" et j'ai copi le tout dans une colonne  droite de cart

----------


## philippad

Bonjour,

Merci, ce qui me bloque est que je voudrais galement la somme glissante sur l'historique est pas seulement sur la date du jour  ::):

----------


## luc_chivas

Dans ce cas, tu testes ton champs date par rapport  la date du jour, et si ce ne sont pas les mmes dates, tu prend ce champs au lieu de currentdate

----------


## philippad

Oui j'ai fait a, mais je voudrais que a ne se cumule que selon les services, ici tout se cumule. En gros je voudrais qu' chaque ligne du service A, il cumule les trois semaines prcdentes du service A.

----------


## luc_chivas

tu rajoutes une condition dans la partie "evaluer" avec le service, donc tu auras autant de total cumul que de services. tu mets tous les totaux cumul au mme endroit mais tu ne les fais afficher que quand tu es sur le bon service sur la ligne

----------


## philippad

Ok merci !

----------

